# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Hỏi một vòng hộp số này đi được bao nhiêu mm?

## emptyhb

Tình hình là em có mua mấy cái hộp số dử dụng dây đai pully của TQ.

Giờ lắp lên máy mà không biết thông số trên để cài đặt cho phần mềm.

Hoặc bác nào có sử dụng trong máy, cài đặt vi bước trên driver và trên phần mềm như nào để em suy ra cũng được  :Frown: 

Hình đây các bác ạ

----------


## vanlam1102

bác úp hình như vầy là anh em bó tay.

cũng dễ thôi. bác đếm số răng hai pully ra được tỉ số truyền.
bác sài step 2 pha thì 1.8 độ/ bước nguyên. 360/1.8=200. nửa bước thì là 400xung/vòng. bác cứ nhân lên theo hệ số vi bước.
step 5pha thì 0.72 độ/ bước. 360/0.72=500. nữa bước là 1000xung/vòng.

----------


## emptyhb

> bác úp hình như vầy là anh em bó tay.
> 
> cũng dễ thôi. bác đếm số răng hai pully ra được tỉ số truyền.
> bác sài step 2 pha thì 1.8 độ/ bước nguyên. 360/1.8=200. nửa bước thì là 400xung/vòng. bác cứ nhân lên theo hệ số vi bước.
> step 5pha thì 0.72 độ/ bước. 360/0.72=500. nữa bước là 1000xung/vòng.


Cái đó thì mình biết, mình up hình lên để anh em dùng rồi biết trả lời giúp. Cảm ơn bạn

----------


## diy1102

Bộ này thờng pulley nhỏ gắn ở động cơ là 18 răng, pulley to là 90 răng> tỷ lệ 1:5. Bánh răng chéo thường 20 răng 1,5M như vậy một vòng của bánh răng chéo đi được 20X1,5 = 30mm. Do đó một vòng động cơ thì di chuyển được 30/5=6mm.
Còn cách tính trên phần mềm thì tính như vitme bước 6 thôi ạ.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Tien Manh

Bác hỏi cái gì đi được bao nhiêu mm. Trục máy hay gì. Bác chả cần up ảnh đâu. Đếm số răng bánh nhỏ, răng bánh to, step bao nhiêu độ, visme/thanh răng bước bao nhiêu em tính cho

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Bác diy1102 nói đúng ý em rồi, em cảm ơn bác nhiều nhé. 

Tiện đây khoe luôn: Em làm xong máy full nhôm rồi mà bận gia công chi tiết làm nốt máy 1325 nên chua update gì nữa. Hôm nay làm nốt lắp xong động cơ, mấy nữa chạy thử tranh up lên các bác xem chơi.  :Smile: 

Quên một vấn đề nữa là bác diy1102 có quên nhân 3.14 ở chỗ 30x1.5 không?

----------


## diy1102

Bác mua cái hộp số đó bao nhiêu $ vậy?

----------


## emptyhb

Em mua cũng lâu rồi, giá khoảng 1.6tr. Nhưng giờ thì chắc là rẻ hơn nhiều.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Em đang có thắc mắc chút là, nếu các số răng dúng như em tính ở trên thì mỗi vòng đi có 6mm thì sao = vitme bước 10. Mà phần lớn dùng thanh răng là để đạt tốc độ cao hơn vitme. Em có nghe hình như bác Luyến ở bài nào đó nói một vòng đi đc 15,7mm thì pải, hơn nữa e thấy cái hộp số thì thường là loại như của bác. K hiểu e có tính sai, hay có loại hộp số khác chăng?



> Bác diy1102 nói đúng ý em rồi, em cảm ơn bác nhiều nhé. 
> 
> Tiện đây khoe luôn: Em làm xong máy full nhôm rồi mà bận gia công chi tiết làm nốt máy 1325 nên chua update gì nữa. Hôm nay làm nốt lắp xong động cơ, mấy nữa chạy thử tranh up lên các bác xem chơi. 
> 
> Quên một vấn đề nữa là bác diy1102 có quên nhân 3.14 ở chỗ 30x1.5 không?


Không nhân với 3,14 ạ. Vì mỗi răng cách nhau 1,5M thì chỉ cần nhân số răng với bước răng thôi.

----------


## diy1102

hi hi có nhân hay sao ý.

----------


## diy1102

Đã tìm ra câu trả lời đó chỉ là 1,25/1,5 tên gọi cho modul thanh răng mà thôi chứ không phải như mình hiểu.
Ps: còn cách tính của mình ở trên vẫn đúng nhé bác emptyhb.

----------


## emptyhb

> Đã tìm ra câu trả lời đó chỉ là 1,25/1,5 tên gọi cho modul thanh răng mà thôi chứ không phải như mình hiểu.
> Ps: còn cách tính của mình ở trên vẫn đúng nhé bác emptyhb.


Tình hình là rất tình hình. Em làm theo như bác mà vẫn chưa đúng, kích thước khi thử vẫn sai

----------


## CKD

Đếm số răng cho chính xác vào bác ạ.
Thường bánh răng đi kèm với thanh răng vẫn tồn tại 2 chuẩn tùy theo mục đích. Nếu bánh răng thông dụng thì thường là modun, nếu bánh răng chuyên dùng cho thanh răng lại được tính theo pith. Tuy nhiên quan trọng vẫn là mình mua được loại nào vì không biết thằng nào là chính  :Wink:  (bánh răng hay thanh răng).
Nếu 1.25 hay 5 v.v.. thì thường là modun vì bước (pith) mà 1.25 hoặc 1.5 thì rất nhỏ. Khi đó bước răng bằng số modun * pi.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## CKD

À quên, bánh răng của bác là loại có góc nghiên.. phải có hệ số theo góc nữa thì phải  :Big Grin:

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> Đếm số răng cho chính xác vào bác ạ.
> Thường bánh răng đi kèm với thanh răng vẫn tồn tại 2 chuẩn tùy theo mục đích. Nếu bánh răng thông dụng thì thường là modun, nếu bánh răng chuyên dùng cho thanh răng lại được tính theo pith. Tuy nhiên quan trọng vẫn là mình mua được loại nào vì không biết thằng nào là chính  (bánh răng hay thanh răng).
> Nếu 1.25 hay 5 v.v.. thì thường là modun vì bước (pith) mà 1.25 hoặc 1.5 thì rất nhỏ. Khi đó bước răng bằng số modun * pi.


Em đã chỉnh xong rồi, cảm ơn tất cả các bác.

Thanh răng em dùng là loại răng chéo, đã nhiệt luyện, modun 1.25

Hộp số là loại dây đai pully, tỉ số truyền 1:5

Trục ra của hộp số có 23 răng

Cách tính quãng đường một vòng hộp số đi được(em không biết cơ khí nên gọi như vậy): 23x1.25x355/113 = xxxx

Số 355/113 là số pi thôi, em dùng số này cho đỡ phải nhớ số pi dài dài  :Smile:

----------


## emptyhb

> À quên, bánh răng của bác là loại có góc nghiên.. phải có hệ số theo góc nữa thì phải


Em lại nhờ bác tiếp, góc nghiêng em thấy ghi là 19.5 độ, thì công thức em phải sửa đổi thế nào cho chính xác?

----------


## emptyhb

Lúc đầu em nhìn áng chừng theo khoảng cách lỗ trên ray trượt, nhìn khoảng cách ngắn thì thấy đúng, nhưng trên hành trình cả máy thì lại thấy bị thiếu

Mong các bác giúp đỡ tiếp. Chắc chắn là còn công thức liên quan tới góc nghiên như bác CKD nói, chứ không nhà sản xuất lại đưa thêm thông số đó làm gì  :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Hình như là thế này bác ạ: Chu vi = số răng * module * pi / cos(góc răng)
Kiểm nghiệm lại nhé bác.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## diy1102

Đúng là modul thì lấy số răng x 1,25 x pi là ok.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> Hình như là thế này bác ạ: Chu vi = số răng * module * pi / cos(góc răng)
> Kiểm nghiệm lại nhé bác.


Em cảm ơn bác nhiều nhé, giờ em mới tiếp tục làm. Có gì em cập nhật thông tin lại.

----------


## emptyhb

Trước tiên em xin cảm ơn tất cả các bác đã giúp đỡ em, đặc biệt là bác CKD đã cho em một con số liên quan tới cos của góc nghiêng. Để dò ra được công thức chính xác thì em làm như sau:

Bước 1: Em không biết số xung chính xác cần xuất để đi 1mm là bao nhiêu, em chọn 1 con số đẹp là 100 (cho các phép nhân chia không bị ảnh hưởng bởi phần thập phân)
Bước 2: Cho máy di chuyển khoảng cách xa nhất có thể, đo lại bằng thước, có khoảng cách thật với khoảng cách trên phần mềm và số xung ban đầu => xung gần chính xác là bao nhiêu.
Bước 3: Nhẩm các công thức liên quan tới con số trên thì thấy công thức đúng nhất là:

23*1.25*355/113/cos(19.5 độ)/5là số mm mà hộp số di chuyển được khi quay 1 vòng

Trong đó 23 là số răng, 1.25 là modun, 355/113 là số pi, 19.5 là góc nghiêng, 5 là tỉ số truyền của hộp số.

Em xin hết!

----------


## suu_tam

Em dân làm mộc, chẳng biết gì về những cái các bác nói. Em chỉ biết tính theo cách gà mờ của em như sau.

Em có máy TQ thanh răng thẳng tỉ lệ hộp số 1/4. Driver 1/8 1600
Thông số trong NCSTUDIO V5 là 0.0098175 em và mọi người đang đều chạy chuẩn. Vậy em sẽ coi nó là chuẩn em có 4 thông tin đại loại như sau
1/4 - 1600 - 0.0098175 - 0.0098175*1600 = 15.708

- Nếu hộp số tỷ lệ 1/5 => 0.0098175 / (4/5) = 0,012271875
- Nếu bánh răng nghiêng modul 1.25 => 0.0098175 / 1.25
- Nếu hộp số tỷ lệ 1/5 và bánh răng nghiêng modul 1.25 = > 0,012271875 / 1.25 = 0,0098175

Rất ngộ lại quay trở lại với con số huyền thoại 0.0098175

Em gà mờ chỉ chém gió góp vui coi như các bác đọc giải trí street tý. Con số không thể tin tưởng tham khảo được.

----------

